# What to eat with seared tuna?



## jstarr

I'm planning on making pan seared tuna with soy sauce and sesame oil tonight.  What would you guys suggest as a side dish?  I like to eat healthy.


----------



## 4meandthem

wasabi mashed potatoes

quinoa salad

wakami salad

Edamame

mixed greens with miso vinegrette

rice any way

put it in a sandwich


----------



## jstarr

What type of quinoa salad?  Any recipes?


----------



## ChefJune

jstarr said:


> I'm planning on making pan seared tuna with soy sauce and sesame oil tonight. What would you guys suggest as a side dish? I like to eat healthy.


 
Tuna is considered as "the steak of the sea." Any side that goes with steak, pretty much will be great with tuna.  Baked Potato, Cremaed Spinach.... or get "original."  It's all good.


----------



## merstar

I like brown rice with this type of dish - the soy sauce/sesame oil flavor is great with the rice. You can also saute some garlic and/or onions or scallions and add to the brown rice with a little soy sauce, etc. A steamed or sauteed green vegetable in addition would be good.


----------



## Uncle Bob

+ 1 for Brown Rice....
Sauteed Asparagus........


----------



## 4meandthem

jstarr said:


> What type of quinoa salad? Any recipes?


 
If you wanted to stick with the asian theme I would like any number of the following with a ponzu/rice wine/sesame oil vinagarette.A little chili sauce might work well in the dressing too.

Shitakes
mukamami (shelled edemame)
green onions
black sesame seeds
cilantro or thai basil.
red bell pepper slivers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Napa cabbage slaw with wasabi-ginger dressing:

3 cups Napa Cabbage, shredded
2 sliced green onion 
1/2 red pepper, diced

2 tablespoons rice vinegar
4 teaspoons canola or light olive oil
2 - 4 teaspoons Wasabi powder
2 teaspoons minced shallot or onion
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 - 2 teaspoons sesame oil
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon minced ginger root
1 teaspoon sesame seeds

Whisk dressing in large bowl, add in veggies and toss to coat.  Serve chilled.


----------



## Kathleen

*repeats her summer addiction in a hushed, revered voice*  Sesame Noodles.  I ate those noodles all summer...and just loved them.  Hmm....mmmm.... I've not had them in....weeks.   I should change that soon.  

~Kathleen


----------



## Kayelle

KathleenA said:


> *repeats her summer addiction in a hushed, revered voice*  Sesame Noodles.  I ate those noodles all summer...and just loved them.  Hmm....mmmm.... I've not had them in....weeks.   I should change that soon.
> 
> ~Kathleen



Kathleen you are so strong. We had them with dinner tonite....my summer addiction has turned to fall.  I'm adding grated carrot now, thinking any little bit of vitamins might make them legal. I noticed I'm seeing better.

PF, that recipe sounds great....I love wasabi.  Can't wait to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen

Kayelle said:


> Kathleen you are so strong. We had them with dinner tonite....my summer addiction has turned to fall.  I'm adding grated carrot now, thinking any little bit of vitamins might make them legal. I noticed I'm seeing better.
> 
> PF, that recipe sounds great....I love wasabi.  Can't wait to try it. Thanks.



Kayelle, you are so wise in the ways of winterizing summer.  The bright orange in the carrot will pull in the fall colors and make the summer dish more seasonal.  Did you keep the spring onions or save them for summer?  I love wasabi too and think the recipe sounds great.  Frank would like the seared tuna, but he won't touch wasabi.    He's not addicted to the noodles either.  Needless to say, I'm very concerned.  

~Kathleen


----------



## merstar

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Napa cabbage slaw with wasabi-ginger dressing:
> 
> 3 cups Napa Cabbage, shredded
> 2 sliced green onion
> 1/2 red pepper, diced
> 
> 2 tablespoons rice vinegar
> 4 teaspoons canola or light olive oil
> 2 - 4 teaspoons Wasabi powder
> 2 teaspoons minced shallot or onion
> 2 teaspoons lemon juice
> 1 - 2 teaspoons sesame oil
> 2 teaspoons soy sauce
> 1 teaspoon minced ginger root
> 1 teaspoon sesame seeds
> 
> Whisk dressing in large bowl, add in veggies and toss to coat.  Serve chilled.



Ooh, that sounds great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## merstar

KathleenA said:


> *repeats her summer addiction in a hushed, revered voice*  Sesame Noodles.  I ate those noodles all summer...and just loved them.  Hmm....mmmm.... I've not had them in....weeks.   I should change that soon.
> 
> ~Kathleen



This sounds great too! I also love peanut noodles, made with peanut butter, soy sauce, sesame oil, vinegar, lime juice, red pepper flakes, scallions, chopped red pepper, green peas, ginger, etc.


----------



## luvs

i'd take several sorts of sprouts, then whisk a neutral oil w/ a slight, slight drizzle of sesame oil, &/or toasted sesame seeds; vinegar, salt, miso & garlic pastes, hm....... a delicate dab of pb; less than 1/32 of a tbsp.! & duh on tthis luvs; plain vinegar & season via peppers or pepper sauce~


----------



## Claire

Funny, I just made this the other night.  Since you're doing a soy/sesame preparation, I'd go with a rice or noodle dish for the starch (when I lived in Hawaii, the rice would be plan, steamed, short grain)(the noodles you have free reign on ...  udon, ramen, rice noodles, there are more than you can count.  Make extra of the soy/sesame and lightly toss the noodles with green onions and any other fresh herbs, ginger, etc, and serve hot or cold).  For a salad, some thin-sliced cucumbers with rice vinegar.


----------



## ChefJune

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Napa cabbage slaw with wasabi-ginger dressing:
> 
> 3 cups Napa Cabbage, shredded
> 2 sliced green onion
> 1/2 red pepper, diced
> 
> 2 tablespoons rice vinegar
> 4 teaspoons canola or light olive oil
> 2 - 4 teaspoons Wasabi powder
> 2 teaspoons minced shallot or onion
> 2 teaspoons lemon juice
> 1 - 2 teaspoons sesame oil
> 2 teaspoons soy sauce
> 1 teaspoon minced ginger root
> 1 teaspoon sesame seeds
> 
> Whisk dressing in large bowl, add in veggies and toss to coat. Serve chilled.


 
Fiona, that looks like a gorgeous slaw.  Duly copied!


----------



## betterthanabox

Edamame and soba noodles.


----------



## ChefJune

I find it interesting that so many posters equate serving fresh tuna with Asian food.  That really wouldn't necessarily enter my mind.  I think there are so many great complementary flavors for tuna. Including Asian flavors, but certainly not exclusively.


----------



## Kathleen

ChefJune said:


> I find it interesting that so many posters equate serving fresh tuna with Asian food.  That really wouldn't necessarily enter my mind.  I think there are so many great complementary flavors for tuna. Including Asian flavors, but certainly not exclusively.



For me, it was the soy sauce, sesame seed oil, and (from others) wasabi that made me think "Asian" for theme of flavors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ChefJune said:


> Fiona, that looks like a gorgeous slaw. Duly copied!


 
Thank You, June!


----------



## ChefJune

KathleenA said:


> For me, it was the soy sauce, sesame seed oil, and (from others) wasabi that made me think "Asian" for theme of flavors.


 
True that, BUT.... for me, those flavors mask the flavor of the tuna. Just sayin'...


----------



## betterthanabox

That's why I went Asian.


----------



## 4meandthem

I went Asian because the OP was marinating with asian ingredients.

I agree you can season it with just about anything and it cooks like a steak.(only better)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> I went Asian because the OP was marinating with asian ingredients.


 
Same here!  I thought of the slaw because he was marinating with soy sauce and sesame oil.


----------



## Kathleen

ChefJune said:


> True that, BUT.... for me, those flavors mask the flavor of the tuna. Just sayin'...



Definitely true.  If we can branch out, what are some of your favorite seasonings and sides for seared tuna.  I really like fresh greens with a light ginger sauce to go with tuna seared over very hot coals.

~Kathleen


----------

